# Waiting times from NDS-Card and China Post



## fedehda (Sep 17, 2017)

How long does it takes to come from China a shipment from NDS-Card and China post? It has been a month already since I've bought a R4 card from there and it's stopped in Guangzhou Terminal.

Is anyone else with those troubles?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 17, 2017)

Mine took 2 weeks


----------



## fedehda (Sep 17, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Mine took 2 weeks


Well, I bought the card on september 2nd


----------



## x65943 (Sep 17, 2017)

There are a lot of topics about this if you search around (one is linked below). I think after 6 weeks you should worry. This is still a normal wait time imo.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/shipping-from-nds-card-com-7-35-days.341740/

edit:

>it has been a month
>I bought the card on september 2nd
It has only been 15 days since september 2nd, not a month


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2017)

If the cart has already been shipped, then this issue has nothing to do with nds-card.com. This now an issue related to whatever shipping method they are using in order to get to your country. 
I ordered two carts from them in the past couple of months and both of them took about 9-10 days to get to my house. But they also both were stuck in "processing" for more than 6 days in China. Then they just appeared in Chicago one day before heading down South to my place.


----------



## fedehda (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm updating this. The card just arrived to my country today. But, as usual, it will be at least the double of time until the post office can deliver it to me.


----------



## ConJ (Sep 22, 2017)

I just receieved one today from them that took 8 days to the UK, was impressed with the speed.


----------

